# Lohnenswerter Unterschied zwischen Onboard-Sound und Soundblaster Z?



## BennyBurton (20. Februar 2013)

Hey ho!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich das Geld lohnt für eine Soundkarte wie z.B. Soundblaster Z auszugeben? Ich meine, hört man hier wirklich einen Unterschied oder liegt der Unterschied eher nur in der Lautstärke?
Ich benutze den Sound 90% zum Spielen (World of Warcraft) und die restlichen 10% für Musik hören.

Mein Soundsystem ist ein Teufel 5.1 System (E300). Wobei ich derzeit wieder zu meinem Bayerdynamic DT880 zurückgegriffen habe. Und meine momentane Onboardsoundkarte ist auf einem Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Brettchen.

Oder hat mir evtl. jemand von euch nen Tipp, wie ich meinen KLÖang noch besser bekommen könnte? Ggf. mit einer andern Soundkarte?
Der Preis spielt erst mal keine Rolle. Wichtig wäre eben, dass auch eine 5.1 Unterstützung vorhanden ist.

Vielen Dank für etwaige Tipps 
Grüßle
Benny


----------



## NBLamberg (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe selber die Recon3D gehabt und die Sound Blaster Z jetzt, Onboard ist in meinen Ohren der letzte Müll. Es heißt ja immer das eine Onboard Sound Lösung reicht wenn man den Ton optiosch über Toslink überträgt, ich kann dem nicht zustimmen weil ich finde das dass bei Onboard  einfach nur krässlich klingt und die Recon3D war auch nicht gerade der Hit was die optisch Übertragung betraf. Die Sound Blaster Z darf man nur mit dem CD Treiber verwenden wenn man vernünftigen Klang haben will, das finde ich schade das die Redakteuere von PCGH das in Ihrem Bericht nicht erwähnt haben. Creative selber empfiehlt den Treiber von der CD zu nehmen.


----------



## To4sty (20. Februar 2013)

Bei der digitalen Übertragung spielt die Qualität der Soundkarte keine Rolle, da diese nicht die Wandlung in ein analoges Signal übernimmt. Die Wandlung übernimmt dann ein anderer Wandler, sei es der in einer Box oder einem Receiver. Die Soundkarte gibt das Signal in diesem Fall einfach nur weiter.

Ob sich eine Soundkarte bei dir lohnt? Ich würde schon sagen, dass es sich lohnt, vor allem wegen dem DT-880, aber einen Unterschied an der Anlage würdest du auch hören. Es wäre aber noch interessant zu wissen, wie viel Ohm dein Dt-880 hat, aber da du ihm ja anscheinend am Onboard betreibst wird es eine niedrigere Ohm Ausführung sein. 
Welche Soundkarte zu empfehlen wäre, kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber es muss auf jeden Fall nicht so teuer wie eine Soundblaster Z sein. Da gibt es meines Wissens nach, gute billigere Alternativen bei Asus.


----------



## soth (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Ton optisch übertragen wird, kann es keine Klangunterschiede geben, wenn man mal von Equalizern absieht...

Für das E300 ohne Decoderstation (?) muss es ja eine 5.1 Soundkarte sein.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, könnte man beispielsweise zur Phoebus greifen. Alternativ gibt es beispielsweise noch die Xonar DX.

Ein klanglicher Unterschied ist vorhanden, ob es sich in deinen Augen lohnt, kannst allerdings nur du entscheiden.


----------



## BennyBurton (20. Februar 2013)

Hey,

danke für die Antworten  Also mein E300 hat keine Decoderstation. Bzw. habe ich generell keine Möglichkeit meine Anlage oder mein Kopfhörer optisch anzuschließen. Sollte ich mir dann eher einen optischen Wandler zulegen? Oder doch lediglich eine extra (nicht-onboard) Soundkarte zulegen?

Grüße


----------



## Supeq (20. Februar 2013)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Es heißt ja immer das eine Onboard Sound Lösung reicht wenn man den Ton optiosch über Toslink überträgt, ich kann dem nicht zustimmen weil ich finde das dass bei Onboard  einfach nur krässlich klingt



Das ist aber eine rein subjektive Einschätzung von dir, technisch gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen einer x-beliebigen onboard Lösung und einer HighEnd-SokA wenn man über Toslink oder Koax geht. In dem Fall macht die Soundkarte nämlich nichts anderes als einfach nur das digitale Signal (Einsen und Nullen^^) weiterzugeben, da gibt es kein gut oder schlecht sondern nur "funktioniert" oder "funktioniert nicht".

Aber gibt ja auch Leute die eine bessere Bildqualität durch "hochwertige" HDMI_Kabel sehen


----------



## soth (20. Februar 2013)

BennyBurton schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir dann eher einen optischen Wandler zulegen? Oder doch lediglich eine extra (nicht-onboard) Soundkarte zulegen?


Nein, kein optischer Wandler, sonst würdest du noch zusätzlich eine Soundkarte benötigen, wenn du Spielesound auf alle 5 Satelliten und den Woofer bringen möchtest!

Sinnvoll wäre allerdings eine Soundkarte, à la Xonar DX oder Phoebus.
Die bieten durch den besseren Analogpart ein klangliches Plus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine rein subjektive Einschätzung von dir, technisch gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen einer x-beliebigen onboard Lösung und einer HighEnd-SokA wenn man über Toslink oder Koax geht. In dem Fall macht die Soundkarte nämlich nichts anderes als einfach nur das digitale Signal (Einsen und Nullen^^) weiterzugeben, da gibt es kein gut oder schlecht sondern nur "funktioniert" oder "funktioniert nicht".


 Anmerkung: und dieses Signal wird eben nicht von der Soundkarte qualitativ verändert, denn die Qualität einer Karte kommt erst beim Umwandeln von digital zu analog zur Geltung, was aber ja gar nicht stattfindet, wenn man den Sound digital überträgt. Da wird der Sound zb in nem Spiel "berechnet" oder einfach nur die Sounddaten aus einem Film oder einer Tonspur "ausgelesen" und weitergeleitet.

Daher kann es gar nicht sein, dass es mit onboard gräßlich klingt und mit ner guten Karte viel besser. Was höchstens sein kann ist, dass man zusätzlich noch vom Treiber aus Klangprofile aktiv hat, die den Sound verändern, und dass Du bei Deinem onboardsound ein völlig unpassendes Profil hattest, was DIR den Sound verhunzte, ODER mit der "guten" Soundkarte hast Du ein Profil aktiv, dass den Sound für DEINEN Geschmack verbessert (zB Bassanhebung und betonen von Mittensounds bei 4KHz = Stimmen).


@Topic: ne Karte ab ca 40-50€ dürfte sich schon bemerkbar machen, vor allem bei den Kopfhörern, wo man ein Rauschen vom Onboardsound idR sehr deutlich wahrnimmt, wenn der onboardsound nicht so dolle ist. Ob es sich LOHNT ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## WTSHNN (20. Februar 2013)

Kann mich den Anderen nur anschließen. Würde dir zu einer Xonar DX raten. Gerade für deinen Kopfhörer und deinem Soundsystem ist die ein echter Klanggewinn.


----------



## NBLamberg (20. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Anmerkung: und dieses Signal wird eben nicht von der Soundkarte qualitativ verändert, denn die Qualität einer Karte kommt erst beim Umwandeln von digital zu analog zur Geltung, was aber ja gar nicht stattfindet, wenn man den Sound digital überträgt. Da wird der Sound zb in nem Spiel "berechnet" oder einfach nur die Sounddaten aus einem Film oder einer Tonspur "ausgelesen" und weitergeleitet.
> 
> Daher kann es gar nicht sein, dass es mit onboard gräßlich klingt und mit ner guten Karte viel besser. Was höchstens sein kann ist, dass man zusätzlich noch vom Treiber aus Klangprofile aktiv hat, die den Sound verändern, und dass Du bei Deinem onboardsound ein völlig unpassendes Profil hattest, was DIR den Sound verhunzte, ODER mit der "guten" Soundkarte hast Du ein Profil aktiv, dass den Sound für DEINEN Geschmack verbessert (zB Bassanhebung und betonen von Mittensounds bei 4KHz = Stimmen).
> 
> ...



Da haben wir doch mal so ein krasses Beispiel, ich liebe unveränderten Sound der weder vom EQ noch von irgendeiner anderen Spielerei manipuliert wird und da sind wir auch schon am Punkt 

Ich habe ja wie gesagt 3 Modelle im gebrauch gehabt und der Witz an der Sache ist das alleine der Treiber schon reicht um den Klang zu verhunzen, das beste Beispiel ist die Z.
Ich hatte die Karte am Anfang mit dem Creative CD Treiber zum laufen gebracht und siehe da Top Sound, ohne irgendwelche Effekte und auch ohne EQ, dann habe ich den Creative Download Treiber genommen und es klang einfach nur noch verdigitalisiert, der Sound kratzte und dazu war Er noch total verzerrt und das obwohl weder Effekte noch EQ aktiviert waren.
Das rein rechnerisch von der Technik her das nicht zuhören sein dürfte ist mir schon klar, aber warum schaffen es 2 verschiedene Treiber Versionen den optischen Klang (Dolby Digital) so anders dar zu stellen und die Einstellungen waren gleich?


----------



## WTSHNN (20. Februar 2013)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> ..., aber warum schaffen es 2 verschiedene Treiber Versionen den optischen Klang (Dolby Digital) so anders dar zu stellen und die Einstellungen waren gleich?


 
Weil die Creativetreiber gern rumzicken und oft nicht das machen, was sie sollen. Daher schließe ich daraus, dass es bei dir am Treiber liegt.


----------



## BennyBurton (20. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt mal die letzte Stunde im Netz Berichte über die Asus Xonar DX gelesen. Die ist ja auch recht erschwinglich 

Was mir allerdings unklar ist: Was ist der unterschied zwischen der Asus Xonar DX 7.1 (70 Merkel-Euro) und der Asus Xonar DG 5.1 (32 Merkel-Euro)? Macht 7.1 zu 5.1 so ein großer Unterschied? Oder ist an der DX noch was anderes "besser" das den Preis zur DG erklärt? Preise hab ich mal aus Amazon gezogen 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

Die DX ist was hochwertiger, hat aber nichts speziell mit 5.1 oder 7.1 zu tun. Außerdem hat sie Dolby Digital Live, was wichtig ist, FALLS Du den SOund mal auch digital in 5.1 von der Karte zB zu einem AV-Receiver senden willst.

Und vlt hat die DX auch ne "richtige" Kopfhörerverstärkung?


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Februar 2013)

Also auch wenn die Xonar den etwas besseren Klang bieten, würde ich dir, da ich ebenfalls WoW spiele, trotzdem eine Creative ans Hez legen.
Grund:
Wow nutzt EAX 3.0, was nur auf Creative Produkten funzt. Den Unterschied höhrt selbst ein Laie wie ich heraus, da ich nun seid 3 Tagen die Graka rausgeworfen habe (defekt) und nun zum ersten Mal seid 6 Jahren WoW ohne Soundkarte, nur mit Onboard Sound höhre -> Eine Katastrophe!


Damit das EAX funzt muß unter Win Vista/7 zwingend Alchemy instaliert und konfiguriert sein, klapt aber bei mir einwandfrei!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2013)

Da EAX ja eher Seltenheitswert hat wegen Dolby und Co würde auf das Feature kaum Geld verwetten. Was aber den Onboard angeht kann ich zustimmen das der weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist, auch ist der im Verhältnis zu den Karten auch leiser. Zu PCI würde ich auch nicht mehr greifen wollen da die Schnittstelle ja ausläuft. Der Gegenspieler zur DG wäre die DGX, die da reichen könnte


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da EAX ja eher Seltenheitswert hat wegen Dolby und Co würde auf das Feature kaum Geld verwetten.



Hi Doc,
sehe ich auch so, aber da der TE unter Nutzung 90% WoW angibt wäre es mir persönlich wert.
BTW: Ich werde mir auch wieder ne Creative hohlen, aber für PCIe, mein Nutzer Profil sieht nämlich ähnlich aus, nur das noch 1-2 alte EAX Spiele mehr dabei sind


----------



## Astarothkun (21. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass ihr die DX als günstige Karte für ein Setup von PC per Toslink an einem Harman Kardon AVR 165 mit Bose V 201 Boxen, Yamaha Bass und Beyerdynamic DT-990 Headset empfehlen würdet?
Die Treiber, die ich für meine Onboard Karte vom P8P67 habe sind nicht wirklich toll, daher möchte ich eine SoKa um von besseren Treibern zu profitieren.

(Entschuldigung fürs Thread kapern, aber der ist so nah an meinem Setup, dass ich es für zwecklos halte hier einen weiteren Thread zu eröffnen, nur um auf diesen hier verwiesen zu werden)


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Wow nutzt EAX 3.0, was nur auf Creative Produkten funzt. Den Unterschied höhrt selbst ein Laie wie ich heraus, da ich nun seid 3 Tagen die Graka rausgeworfen habe (defekt) und nun zum ersten Mal seid 6 Jahren WoW ohne Soundkarte, nur mit Onboard Sound höhre -> Eine Katastrophe!


 das muss aber nichts mit EAX zu tun haben, es kann auch so mies sein, weil der onboardchip einfach Mist ist. Wenn Du wissen wolltest, ob es an EAX liegt, hättest Du mit der gleichen Karte einmal mit und einmal ohne EAX testen müssen 


@Astarothkuhn: wenn du auch Games in Surround zum AVR übertragen willst und dafür Toslink nutzt, dann MUSST Du eine Karte mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect nehmen. Da bietet sich die DX an, denn die DX hat DDLive, das ist nötig, um den vom Spiel berechneten Surroundsound in ein digitales Surroundsignal zu verpacken. Ohne DDLive würde nur Stereo übertragen werden. Etwas günstiger und mit DDLive: http://geizhals.at/de/creative_sound_blaster_recon3d_bulk_30sb135000000_a709352.html   ODER  wenn Du PCI am Mainboard hast http://geizhals.at/de/asus_xonar_ds_7_1_90-yaa0f0-0uan00z_a438419.html die nutzt DTC-Connect, das ist vom Prinzip das gleiche. ODER nutze den HDMI Deiner Grafikkarte, auch das überträgt Surroundsound, wenn die Karte nicht all zu alt ist. Was für eine hast Du denn?


----------



## Astarothkun (21. Februar 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist eine Gainward Geforce 460 GTX GLH, die kann den Sound auf jeden Fall weiter leiten. Habe ich mit der denn dann auch DDLive? Werde es in ner Stunde mal ausprobieren.


----------



## WTSHNN (21. Februar 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Astarothkun schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist eine Gainward Geforce 460 GTX GLH, die kann den Sound auf jeden Fall weiter leiten. Habe ich mit der denn dann auch DDLive? Werde es in ner Stunde mal ausprobieren.



Teste es mal, ich bin nicht sicher, ob die das kann.


----------



## Astarothkun (21. Februar 2013)

In den Windows Soundeinstellungen wird mir über HDMI der Grafikkarte nun angezeigt, dass sie DTS Audio, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD und Dolby Digital unterstützt. Sieht doch auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus, oder geht da noch mehr mit einer Soundkarte? Über den Onboard Toslink Anschluss hatte ich zuvor nur DTS-Audio und Dolby Digital. Es fehlt bei der HDMI Lösung aber natürlich das komfortable Control Center.
Klingt schon deutlich besser, sowohl über die Boxen, als auch über die DT-990. Es wird aber deutlich, dass die DT-990 noch einen Kopfhörer Vorverstärker benötigen um alles auszukitzeln.


----------



## BennyBurton (3. April 2013)

Hi nochmal,

habe wenige Tage nachdem ich hier den Tipp zu der Xonar Karte erhalten habe, mir diese auch zugelegt.
Derzeit bin ich mir echt noch nicht sicher, was ich da einstellen soll. Die ganzen Modus die man hier setzen kann, fabrizieren immer eine Art von "Hall". Ein Hall, der schon eher unrealistisch ist. Z.B. im angesprochenen Spiel World of Warcraft. Wenn ich weit draußen auf der offenen Wiese stehe und einen AOE Effekt wirke, klingt es so wie wenn ich in einem Tunnel wäre.

Sprich mir bleibt eigentlich nicht viel Spielraum was die Einstellungen angehen. Momentan bin ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt davon.
Was ich störend finde, dass ich an der Karte selbst immer zwischen Kopfhörer und Dolby System umstecken muss. Das Frontpanel das ich an der Karte eingesteckt hatte, verursacht bei mir ein Rauschen und ist daher unbrauchbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2013)

Das mit dem rauschen könnte an der Verlegung des Kabels liegen. Unter Effect alles abgeschaltet, und unter Main nur Dolby Headphone mal die Einstellung DH-1 probiert. Es ist nicht leicht das ideale Setting zu finden. Auch mal unter Game DH-1 probieren.


----------



## gplz (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Rechner mit MSI B450 Tomahawk-Mainboard. Ich überlege nun, ob ich mir eine Soundblaster Z kaufe und einbaue, um einen Mehrwert gegenüber dem Onboard-Sound zu haben. Ich höre hauptsächlich Musik aus meiner Sammlung bzw. Spotify, als Anlage kommt ein 2.1 Set von Logitech (Z623) zum Einsatz. 

Wozu würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Hubacca (4. Juli 2019)

Nabend !
Ich hab ein MSI B350M Mortar Arctic und das hat auch die Audio Boost Technologie mit Realtek ALC892 Codec und ich würde dir raten den Onboard Sound zu nutzen da:
1. Ich einen Unterschied nur mit hochwertigen DAC´s und hochwertiger Soundanlage höre.
2. Der Soundblaster Z auch nicht mehr aus den Z623 holen kann.
3. Die Spotify Qualität bestimmt ausreichend über den Onboard-Sound wiedergegeben werden kann.

Nachrüsten kannst du immernoch - allerdings würde ich für ein besseres Lautsprechersystem sparen das bestimmt immernoch sehr gut mit der minderen Qualität von Spotify über den Onboard-Sound befeuert werden kann !-O


----------

